# Clearfork TR



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Took the scouts camping this weekend to Mohican and fished the Clearfok through the campground, just below the covered bridge a little bit. Water looked pretty low, but running cool there. Not cold, as I wet waded and was very comfortable. Started out with a size 16 (smallest I had) para-BWO and a few hits from fingerlings on it. Also had a few subtle hits on a prince. Caught one tiny carp on a prince Friday afternoon. I moved up to find some deeper water and found a deep, long pool right by the camp info center. Through the box at em and started getting really frustrated. Had some perfect casts and drifts under the far side's haning trees and notta. Moved to the top of the pool to swing some flies hoping that may work and it did! Caught one little smallie on an orange and brown clouser and had one other hit on it. Then cast a little too far and into the trees. After a little tug the clouser comes out, with a wide yellow leaf attached to it. As soon as it hit the water (with the leaf attached!) it had a violent hit and the fight was on. I'm sure it was a decent (I'd guess 16") smallie, but I lost him trying to get him onto the reel. That was quite a surprise. Never had a fish hit a leaf fly before. HHMMM, new pattern....
Lost some good flies Saturday morning to a few good looking flashes in another deep pool, but nothing else to hand.

All in all I was disappointed, but glad to have finally fished the Clearfork (first time for me). We took the boys kayaking on some water closer to Londonville and it was MUCH colder down that way.I didn't know why, but I'd guess it was at least 5 degrees colder. If you're heading up to fish it, I'd suggest fishing either the deepest holes with a pheasant tail, prince or caddis pupae imitation as a dropper behind either a small BWO or EHC. Tried big buggers and other streamers too, but only had hits on the clouser. One good thing: I was fishing Saturday AM from 8 to 9 and saw only one other angler. Maybe fall will slow down the crowds a little.....


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't had much luck there either. Fished there about a month ago for 5 hours or so with not much but a few tiny smallies. Just as I had to leave I cast into some rifles for the hell of it and hooked into a trout. Very next cast, same thing. First browns i've ever caught and it sucked i finally found them right before I had to leave.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I fished the Clearfork quite a few times three or four years ago and did pretty well. I haven't done as well on my more recent trips - I'm not sure why.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The Forks fishing has slowed in recent years greatly in the upp and lower stretches. I have floated mile after mile of this river, and I know the numbers have fallen off greatly. The other bizarre thing is some time you bump into a 20"+ brown on the fork! I have not hooked a brown over 14" on the fork in 3 years!!!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> The Forks fishing has slowed in recent years greatly in the upp and lower stretches. I have floated mile after mile of this river, and I know the numbers have fallen off greatly. The other bizarre thing is some time you bump into a 20"+ brown on the fork! I have not hooked a brown over 14" on the fork in 3 years!!!



I've noticed the same thing. Any ideas why? Fishing pressure? Warmer temps?


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

me and a friend of mine went to the fork last sunday. We absolutely killed them! 24 hookups for my buddy and 15 for me. There in there, just have to find them. We did try the upper and pretty much got skunked! That was a bummer. All in all, a good day at the fork!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

steeliehunter,
sounds like a great day for you guys. Anything of any size? What seemed to be the preferred cuisine (if you don't mind my asking?)

How was the water level? A little more rain sure couldn't hurt I think.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Well i can tell you that we started off with BWo but the BWO's we saw flying around were very small, like 22+. To be honest i started fishing with 16,18,20 elk hair caddis and i started killin em. My friend was using attractors like royal wulff patters, coachmans. I did notice that once the bite turned on your fly needed to be riding high. If my fly got too wet they wouldnt touch it. They are in little pockets and its sometimes hard to find, but once you do, its game on! Hope this helps.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Well i can tell you that we started off with BWo but the BWO's we saw flying around were very small, like 22+ and i didnt do too well on them. I then started fishing with 16,18,20 elk hair caddis and i started killin em. My friend was using attractors like royal wulff patters, coachmans. I did notice that once the bite turned on your fly needed to be riding high. If my fly got too wet they wouldnt touch it. They are in little pockets and its sometimes hard to find, but once you do, its game on! Hope this helps.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

jholbrook said:


> I've noticed the same thing. Any ideas why? Fishing pressure? Warmer temps?



I have fished from 71 down to almost the lake and its been horrible. I has got to be due to ppl taking fish, or the stocking numbers are way down. If you have been fishign her for long you know it was not uncommon to run into a fish thats pushing 20"+.


----------



## Tight Lines (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm the guy that steeliehunter was with (when we caught the 24 and 15) on October 14th. they were all borwns, but in that 8-12" range. Funny thing about trout, unless they come out of the water you can't necessarily tell whether they're 10" or 18". So ya catch them all. Fortunately I don't think a single fish was injured in the process !

Like he said, we found nothing on the upper except one other fly-guy who had likewise caught nothing. On the lower when we wised up and moved away from the 200 person church Octoberfest picnic and got further downstream, the action heated up. Surface attractors did the trick. Water low, cool. Very nice day for being on the stream.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

This where I got started fly fishing. Great times I had on it. The best flies I had on the water were a 18/20 Deer Hair emerger and a 14 little black stone in tandem. the Elk hair caddis were good also.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have done well there with elk hair caddis', klinkhammers, parachute adams, bwo's, & terrestrials. A red butt epoxy ant that I tie for gills has done well there for me. Try midstream casting under the covered bridge & drift through the riffles. Buggers work well there too, but you'll lose some, so take plenty.
Mike


----------

